# insomnia... so tired :(



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Been on the methimazole 2 weeks and the propanolol 3 weeks. Saw an initial improvement on severe sleeplessness after a few days on the beta blockers since its much easier to sleep without a ridiculously high pulserate, obviously. But the general insomnia and stupid-early waking 2 hours before the rest of my family, remains/has returned somewhat . Does this ever go away until youre in remission or have the thyroid removed, or am I just no longer going to sleep and be perpetually exhausted all the time?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StacyAr said:


> Been on the methimazole 2 weeks and the propanolol 3 weeks. Saw an initial improvement on severe sleeplessness after a few days on the beta blockers since its much easier to sleep without a ridiculously high pulserate, obviously. But the general insomnia and stupid-early waking 2 hours before the rest of my family, remains/has returned somewhat . Does this ever go away until youre in remission or have the thyroid removed, or am I just no longer going to sleep and be perpetually exhausted all the time?


Stacy; the ultimate relief came when I got rid of my thyroid. Then I slept and had dreams too! Did not have dreams for years prior!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you have insomnia or wake early, is your pulse rate high? When I was hyper, it took a while for the PTU and beta blockers to fully get in my system and do their thing, so I was still getting hyper symptoms until then. Once they were in my system, I slept A TON for about two weeks--I think my body was catching up on all of the sleep I had missed!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi StacyAr, when I was in my super hyper stage I once didn't sleep for 3 weeks. Literally. My endo prescribed Ambien. I was taking 3 and a bottle of wine and still couldn't sleep. Chamomile, melatonin (this made me crazy along with sleepy - I do not recommend melatonin), massages, warm baths, etc - nothing worked. I eventually went to the emergency room for sleepiness (imagine that - 3 weeks and NO SLEEP). Of course they wanted to put me in the psych ward until someone checked my blood - DUH, I'm not crazy. They gave me Restoril and told me to take 1. No effect. 2 no effect. 3 and wine - SLEEP!

I still have bouts of this insomnia and take Valerian root capsules and chamomile tea. Once you get somewhat stabilized the insomnia will calm down. I'm always tired and blah though. I'm having my thryroid removed in 15 days!

Try Valerian root. Best of luck to you!


----------

